# What striker do you use with pot calls?



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 19, 2017)

Only thing I have different on my mind for this season (other than shooting 410 TSS and a killing a bird with stick and string) is maybe picking up a couple of new strikers for my Pecker Wrecker slate and my Crystal Mistress glass calls. 

I'm just curious what strikers folks are using out there (specifically interested in type of wood. Also would be interested in who makes the striker).

I'll start by saying I typically use one of 3 strikers. Either ebony, diamondwood or purple heart. Carry others, but those are usually my go to's. 

So what are you using out there?


----------



## chefrific (Feb 19, 2017)

Look at strikers made by both Harold Fowler and Derrick Stuckey.

Harold has a website, but it's best to call him.  Great guy and very knowledgeable.  
Derrick sells his sticks on ebay under the name obsession custom calls.  

Definitely get yourself a tulipwood stick.  They run on just about anything.
Katalox, ipe, mahogany, are also great woods.

Harold can put together some wicked unique combinations as well.
My crystal mistress sounds unreal paired with a Desert Ironwood, carbon stem, and mammoth ivory tip 3piece that Mr. Harold built for me.   

I'm a striker fool.  I've got more than I'll ever need but it seems as though each one of my pot calls just loves that "one" striker over others.

I've got a copper pot from Dean "Redbeard" Mundhenke that I can run with a few but for some reason an ipe one piece from David Halloran is the only one that will truly make it sing. 

Get a bunch of different types and play around is the best advice I can give you.  Turkey calls are like women, they all like attention and to be handled in different ways.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 19, 2017)

That's good info, chefrific. 

Also wouldn't mind hearing folks preference (and reasons why) on style of striker (straight tip, flare tip, one piece, two piece, etc).


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm becoming quite fond of a Cohutta Black Locust peg made for me by Simon Bishop last Spring. It plays on any surface.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll throw in cedar into the type of woods to consider -Lights Out custom calls. X2 on the black locust- Steve Torman (West Augusta). Also, I have a striker sized blank of Surinam Ironwood that will be used for one...heard it makes a good one.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 19, 2017)

It all depends on the call. When I make a call I try all my strikers that I have turned from different woods to see which one is best. I made a 3.5" copper/ash call a few weeks ago almost tore it apart then I tried a cedar striker I had turned and that striker saved that call . PurpleHeart is hard to beat and I like Dogwood as well. Good luck to you this season.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 19, 2017)

Appreciate all the thoughts. 

Gotta confess, jump shifted on the idea about just adding nothing more than strikers this year. After thinking about it for a while ordered a trumpet earlier today from Anthony Ellis. Looking forward to figuring out what to do with it. 

Still gonna add a couple of strikers to my stick stack.


----------



## phillip270 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lee chadwicks  canary wood. Love the way it sounds on glass calls.


----------



## Honolua (Feb 19, 2017)

Man, I have a ton! I take them all with me too. You never know just what is gonna make them holler back. Hard to beat Diamond wood, or Purple heart...I have a great Pecan one from Tony Reynolds that sounds great.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 20, 2017)

Another vote for Harold Fowler strikers. I have several.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Feb 24, 2017)

My favorites For....

Glass...... Jatoba, rosewood, spectraply, Osage, black locust, hickory.

Slate..... Spectraply, purpleheart, black locust, hickory, walnut.

Copper...... Spectraply.

Anodized aluminum...... Spectraply, black locust, carbon


I will carry a dozen strikers (I make them so I have unlimited strikers available to me). I will have the same woods with flare tip, round tip, thin peg, thick(er) peg, etc.


----------



## Highland (Feb 27, 2017)

We had a hugh windstorm a couple years back and it blew down my persimmon tree. They used to make golf club heads out of it so I thought I would try and make a couple strikers out of it. Its hard as all get out. I did and it makes all of my own calls, as well as store bought ones sound great. Works well on glass,crystal and especially well on slate. My go to striker.


----------



## smoothie (Feb 28, 2017)

Water wrecker by pecker wrecker turkey calls


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 3, 2017)

chefrific said:


> Look at strikers made by both Harold Fowler and Derrick Stuckey.
> 
> Harold has a website, but it's best to call him.  Great guy and very knowledgeable.
> Derrick sells his sticks on ebay under the name obsession custom calls.
> ...



The best turkey call analogy I have ever heard. Well done sir.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2017)

A lot of knowledge there.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

I guess I am a simple man. 
I love my two Woodhaven Strikers( about $70 apiece). I don't get to rub shoulders or converse with a lot of other turkey hunters, and I am 100% from the beginning self taught. I'd like to know how some of y'all think these store-bought strikers compare to the ones you love. I also use off the shelf calls.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 9, 2017)

Got three strikers by Harold Fowler. All 1 piece. They're all very sweet sounding on both my Pecker Wrecker slate and my Halloran Crystal Mistress. 

Got a Tulipwood, and Persimmon and a Black Locust. 

They're all 3 good very good on both calls, but I think the black locust is the champ on the Crystal Mistress with the tulipwood a very close second. 

I think the persimmon is the champ with the Pecker Wrecker slate.

Also got my ACE trumpet call. Hoping I can find the turkey that's hidden inside that call at some point (might use that for the 2018 opener (or maybe some time in May)).


----------



## powerdogg55 (Mar 14, 2017)

Macassar ebony on slate. Snakewood on glass/crystal.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 17, 2017)

I called Mr Harold last Friday to talk about keeping the strikers in good shape. 

What a treat. He's been making strikers for a long time. 

Super nice guy that really knows his stuff.


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 19, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I called Mr Harold last Friday to talk about keeping the strikers in good shape.
> 
> What a treat. He's been making strikers for a long time.
> 
> Super nice guy that really knows his stuff.



I have a few from Mr. Fowler that are great and like you said a very nice guy.  

What did he say to keep them running good?  Run scotch brite or something similar to resurface the tips and create more friction?


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 31, 2022)

Anybody picked any up new strikers? I've gotten me a few, need to grab a couple more, never fails I lose one or 2 every year. looking at this thread looks to me dimanonwood, black locust and purple heart are popular! i've been using David Halloran's and like that style the most. any other recommendations?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 31, 2022)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Anybody picked any up new strikers? I've gotten me a few, need to grab a couple more, never fails I lose one or 2 every year. looking at this thread looks to me dimanonwood, black locust and purple heart are popular! i've been using David Halloran's and like that style the most. any other recommendations?


I keep a halloran IPE in my vest. Runs good on everything in my vest. 
I have a striker that is tipped with jb weld. It’s also one of my favorites


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 31, 2022)

Snakewood and dymondwood are my favorites. 
Bill Lyman makes great ones.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 31, 2022)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Anybody picked any up new strikers? I've gotten me a few, need to grab a couple more, never fails I lose one or 2 every year. looking at this thread looks to me dimanonwood, black locust and purple heart are popular! i've been using David Halloran's and like that style the most. any other recommendations?



When rutlands plant burnt down, that ended most of my fantasy for dymonwood. I have some of the original, but it takes diamond fluted gouges to cut it


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 31, 2022)

RedHills said:


> When rutlands plant burnt down, that ended most of my fantasy for dymonwood. I have some of the original, but it takes diamond fluted gouges to cut it



Does the new stuff not work as well?


----------



## RedHills (Jan 31, 2022)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Does the new stuff not work as well?


It can work great.....but anyone in possession of a striker made from Rutlands will tell ya it's "different".


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 1, 2022)

RedHills said:


> It can work great.....but anyone in possession of a striker made from Rutlands will tell ya it's "different".


Yes it is. Seems to run good on anything. Sounds super sweet on Ceramic.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 1, 2022)

Well I still have 2 strikers, A Homemade Rosewood & a  Homemade acrylic, both over 35-40 years old both have and will kill GOBBLERS with my slate & glass pot calls.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 1, 2022)

Tons of great strikers out there. Mr Fowler passed away awhile back and his strikers ha e been become more collectible. 

One of the best that I use is a Woodhaven laminated birch, it runs on everything.  

Picked up some JLH strikers and they run good for me as does some of Hallorans.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 2, 2022)

Good suggestions, need to add a few more to the vest!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 2, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Tons of great strikers out there. Mr Fowler passed away awhile back and his strikers ha e been become more collectible.
> 
> One of the best that I use is a Woodhaven laminated birch, it runs on everything.
> 
> Picked up some JLH strikers and they run good for me as does some of Hallorans.



 These Woodhavens have been an absolute game changer for me….


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 5, 2022)

Just grabbed me a Woodhaven birch, I ran one years ago but lost it of course, what would you use on aluminum? Looking at ipe, black locust and diamondwood to add to the collection. I have a number of Halloran calls and will more than likely get the ipe from him, any places to find the locust or diamnondwood? I’m a fan of the style striker david makes smaller not so long!


----------



## Sixes (Feb 5, 2022)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Just grabbed me a Woodhaven birch, I ran one years ago but lost it of course, what would you use on aluminum? Looking at ipe, black locust and diamondwood to add to the collection. I have a number of Halloran calls and will more than likely get the ipe from him, any places to find the locust or diamnondwood? I’m a fan of the style striker david makes smaller not so long!



Snakewood runs great on aluminum.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 6, 2022)

I added one yesterday..made a good trade


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Mar 26, 2022)

I have have a pretty healthy striker addiction. My favorites would be Fowler’s Lyman and JLH. If I could only pick one maker it would be JLH. I would get a heavy hickory, katalox and frogwood to start.


----------

